# I keep getting this "popping" noise when browsing GBAtemp



## The Teej (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm using Firefox and Windows. It happens no matter where I am on the website.

This is rather annoying, I can't even determine what's causing it. Any ideas?


----------



## fischju (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm getting this too. I thought it was my PC, I was going crazy trying to find it!

*Posts merged*

wtf is


----------



## htrain (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm getting it to anyone know what it is yet

*Posts merged*

I'm getting it to anyone know what it is yet


----------



## fischju (Mar 12, 2008)

I do not know.


*disables java, javascript, plugins, sounds, gifs*


Woo, gone. But that stupid blank box is still there. It was hell to get to this thread.


----------



## Logan_ (Mar 12, 2008)

that is because of this http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78101


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 12, 2008)

If you have Ad-Block for Firefox, just Ad-Block it...


----------



## Logan_ (Mar 12, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> If you have Ad-Block for Firefox, just Ad-Block it...
> use this Ad-Block rule:
> CODE#IFRAME(width=1)(height=1)


----------

